# Help me pick a lawn tractor please



## Hoosier Yardman (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello everyone. This is a pretty nice website. I'm looking for a lawn tractor, something that will handle mowing a really flat, one acre yard that doesn't have a lot of trees. I don't plan to use the lawn tractor to till a garden or anything like that. I may use it to pull around a utility cart for mulching and stuff. I have a budget of around $1700-1800 and I was hoping that you more experienced folks could point me in the direction of a lawn tractor that is going to give me the best value for my dollar in this price range. I have a couple of tractors that I have picked out but I don't know if these are actually the best values in my price range or if I have just fallen into the brand name game that goes on with everything. I know you get what you pay for and I am hoping to pay my money toward the best $1800 tractor on the market. I'm not interested in a used tractor right now so please don't suggest I look in the used market. I plan to find a good old used garden tractor later to restore but in the mean time I am looking for a brand new lawn tractor.
I would appreciate any advice on selecting a tractor.

Thank you,

Hoosier Yardman


----------



## Hoosier Yardman (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry guys, I know it is a hard question to ask what the "best" is. :hello: 
I am mainly looking for facts on actual build quality (heavier parts, stronger engines, bearings instead of bushings) or things that a newbie to the lawn tractor world might not know or think about. 

I have looked at the JD 125, Cubcadet 10-45 (I think), Craftsman different models and Husqvarna, Toro LX420. 

Anyone know of anything that about these models that a guy should know about.

I have read about everything I can find on the net about these models but still feel like I know very little.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

I have had good luck with craftsman. Bang for your buck. Especially if you're just going to haul light stuff.

I had a craftsman lawn tractor 18.5hp for several years that I used to move cars around the place. Beat the crap out of it, left it outside in winter, sold it too my brother and he's still using it.

I did have to weld a broken deck hanger, replace some idler pullys and mandrel bearings, but they were from neglect.

Craftsman is the same as the Husqy's. I have never bought a Lseries JD so I can't say there.

Bruce~


----------



## Hoosier Yardman (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, I really expected to get more feedback than this. Does nobody have any opinion on who is making good tractors in this price range? Come on folks, help a guy out.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think the choices are that difficult when it comes to that price range. You aren't going to get any real JD or CC models with enough bang for your buck in that price, not that you need em IMHO. Go for a late season Craftsman now, try to get a Kohler engine vs. B&S. Husky are great tractors. Look for solid biggest deck for your $, cast iron axles, etc. You will be able to get a 24HP 48" Craftsman for that price right now. ($1699) ---
MORE than you need and BUILT TO LAST!


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoosier Yardman _
> *Does nobody have any opinion on who is making good tractors in this price range? Come on folks, help a guy out.  *


I thought that I replied with decent general information on a low-buck rider. Maybe not though, or does your computer not show my reply.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Guess he was looking for more talk, talk, talk about it. Not much to talk about I guess in terms of $1700 LTs....all about the same, get more bang from Craftsman IMHO. Agree on the Kohler recommendation and largest cut. Not much else to add I guess unless someone had some dealer specials or something....

:cheers:


----------

